# Reheating Smoked Pork and Chicken



## mallen32 (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't want to start a new thread for this, because there is already a lot of info on reheating smoked meat, however, most of what I can find is reheating after freezing.  

I am going to be smoking some pork tenderloins and chickens soon, but I can't fit all of it in my smoker at once, so i'm going to do some of it the night before and some the day of.  I would just like to know the best way to reheat pork and chicken that was smoked the day before, without drying it out.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## wade (Apr 21, 2015)

I regularly cook my pulled pork the day before to give me more room for other things on the day - I also think it can add an additional depth of flavour to reheat it. You can cook most meats the day before and reheat them though.

As soon as it is cooked then tightly cover the dish in foil and, ideally, chill it as quickly as you can. If there are cooking juices then keep them with the meat. When it is cool place it in the fridge overnight. The next day you can place it (still foil covered) in an oven at about 215 F for about 45-60 minutes - or until the internal temperature of the meat has reached 165 F. Serve and enjoy


----------



## spartanrob (Jul 5, 2015)

So, I left the chicken tightly wrapped in the fridge overnight after smoking.  Pulled it out, added a little apple juice inside the foil and left a little 'vent' in the foil.  Placed it on a medium bbq grill for about 40 minutes, then took it out of the foil and placed it breast down directly on the grill for about 10 minutes.  It was absolutely delicious, Meat was tender, falling off the bone and the skin was crispy.  Success!


----------

